# Vizio VP50HDTV10a Dead?



## CaboRick (Sep 11, 2010)

After connecting HDMI cables between my laptop and the TV - the power went out on the TV. I disconnected cable, unplugged power cable from set and after waiting ten minutes, tried to power up. Nothing happened. I have read on another site : http://www.consumeraffairs.com/home_electronics/vizio.html
this brand is notorious for failure. 

I live in Mexico and wonder if someone might offer advice how to check if this set is dead or may be repairable. Service techs in this part of the world, are not that of what I enjyed back home.

thanks in advance


----------

